# Atlas 3996 lathe traverse gear and case



## Yeti (Nov 4, 2013)

Just found out that the small gear and case were broken. I know someone out there has fixed a broken case, gear I have to get new.
Any good advise? What do you think is the easiest way to poll the gear?

Thanks, Atli


----------



## Dranreb (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi Alti, this is how I repaired mine gear case, it's holding up with no problems,well over a year now...

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/9309-Atlas-apron-gear-case-10F-11-repair

Probably best to split the broken gear off the shaft, the shaft will be spead out at the end to hold the gear on, it should be possible to carefully hammer the sticky out bits down to allow the new gear onto the shaft.

With a bit of adhesive and the end of the shaft spread again it should be OK..

Bernard


----------



## Wierd Harold (Nov 4, 2013)

When I got my older Atlas mine was broke just like yours. Believe it or not I drilled a row of small holes along each side of the break and sewed it back together with some heavy thread and coated it with epoxy. I figured it would last until I could make a new one . It has lasted over as year so far with no problems at all.
HWF


----------



## Dranreb (Nov 4, 2013)

Wierd Harold said:


> When I got my older Atlas mine was broke just like yours. Believe it or not I drilled a row of small holes along each side of the break and sewed it back together with some heavy thread and coated it with epoxy. I figured it would last until I could make a new one . It has lasted over as year so far with no problems at all.
> HWF



Now that _is_ weird Harold, and brilliant at the same time...:thumbzup:

Bernard


----------



## Yeti (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for the advise. My father was a tailor so why not try stitching in his memory!
I bought the gear on Ebay. I does not came cheep. Any idea what the price of the case is at Clausing´s?
An aftermarket case is also available on Ebay. Price is a bit steep though, $150 to my destination +Icelandic VAT!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-USA-MAD...d=100033&prg=1011&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=161139535242&


----------



## iron man (Nov 5, 2013)

I repaired one I used Alladin 3 in 1 welding rod as a filler and I used a TIG on the aluminum setting it never broke,, the gear I cannot remember if it is steel or Zamak if it is steel you can fill it in and re-cut a couple of teeth by hand it takes time. Or if you want here is your gear...

http://www.mscdirect.com/product/35..._sJXegN7a0_PLA__15557577904_c_S&026=-99&025=c


----------



## Yeti (Feb 2, 2014)

My repair is finished and working. It is a very close fit to the saddle but OK.
One question: What is the purpose of the pipecleaner farthest to the right?

Atli


----------



## Mondo (Feb 2, 2014)

The pipe cleaner is intended to wick oil into the miter gear housing and other hard-to-oil places.


----------

